# fingers crossed



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

finished 2nd course clomid on fri (100mg). had blood test on sat but won't find out results until 13th june. should have ov by then (if all to plan). hubby home but now on crutches. he will have to deal with it. wish me luck! sun is our day!!!!!!!


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi ceeje,

               


all the best for this cycle ceeje, will be rooting for you girl    

       

shara


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck I hope that everything is ok for you....


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

thanks girls. feeling great about it. am very confident, or am trying to be.enjoying time with DH. he is a wonderful support and very patient (and missed me A LOT after being away for a week).
dust to all,
ceeje1977


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

hi again all,
tomorrow is D day. i will find out if i ov or not. i have been really positive...up until today. the past week i have had sore nipples and short sharp pains "down under". i have also had a slight increase in goo. i am extremely tired (although i have been writing reports for 2 weeks now) and very short with hubby.
i got my hopes up and now i am so scared that they will be crushed. i am actually putting off going to bed as i don't want tomorrow to come. i am soooooo tired.
there is a girl that i work very closely with and she announced the other day that her ivf worked. i am really happy for her but don't know how i will be able to work with her if she is pg and i'm not.
am off to europe (big thing for me as am from Australia) in 12 sleeps and have been excited...until today.
sorry to ramble. totally over this having to wait. and then you see stupid women down the street smoking ove4r their newborns!!!! life sux!!!!!
anyway, have depressed you all enough for one session.
hope you are all doing better than i am,
ceeje1977


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

sending you   for tomorrow. your symptoms sound promising. 

shara


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks.
I had fab news! The doctor made me have a blood test yesterday and I had to ring him for results today. He said that levels should be above 30 to be a good ov but...mine were above 115!!! He said that is AF arrives it means that I have BFN but...I can do a test on Sunday or Monday.
Wishing now for a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 
Anyway, off to Paris in 10 sleeps (big thing for us Aussie's). Hope that I will have a good reason not to eat Camembert and drink Chanmpagne. Will keep you all informed!
Thanks for the support so far, girls! Could not do this without you!
Sending you all OV vibes,
Ceeje1977 from OZ


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

That's an excellent score, Well Done!! Good Luck on getting a BFP on Sunday or Monday. Have a great time in Paris. Take Care. Bx

Ps Going TOTALLY off the subject here !!!!! Are you a Neybuzz fan?! Any good storylines you can pm me?!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

That's great news here's hoping you get BFP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

good luck!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news   best of luck for that BFP.  How long you coming over to Paris for?  you will love it xxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

wishing you lots of luck for your test!!!
Hope that wicked witch stays away!!!


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

3 sleeps to go until i do HPT...am nervous. trying to block out thoughts that am PG but it is hard. hubby away for next 2 nights and will do test once he is home.
anyway, he has to go now so so don i.
have a fab weekend girls. congrates on eng winning the football. will let yoou know how the test goes.
ceeje1977     [br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 08:19just thought i would write to let you know i got a  this morning.
i was going to wait until tomorrow morning to test but didn't want to go to work upset. hubby rang and had to break news to him over the phone. he is such an amazing support.
i am trying to be brave. had a big cry this morning and feel a bit better. off to paris in 6 sleeps so hopefully nature takes it course and we fall naturally (everyone keeps telling me that it will happen when am relaxed).
anyway, looking on the bright side of things...at least we know that 100mg is my level and.... i get to drink as much good french champagne and eat as much camembert as i like!!!
thanks for your support, off to break the news to the fam,
talk soon
ceeje1977
p.s. i am in paris for 5 nights, then to milan for a night, florence for 6 nights, rome for 4 nights and back to singapore for 2 nights...tend to do lots of shopping to drown my sorrows!!!!!!!


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

really sorry to hear of your BFN.  

However i hope you have a fantastic time on holiday and dont forget to eat and drink loads!!!

Petal xxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Awww Cejee, sorry the clomid didn't do the trick for you this month sweetie,   for next month. ENJOY Paris, eat and drink to your hearts desire and relax a bit. You must be so excited, long flights though egh!

Keep positive, like you said, at least the 100mg made you ov successfully.

take care

shara x


----------

